# Is my male Vizsla a giant?



## sorrell (Dec 12, 2010)

Rizsla the Vizsla is a week from being 9 months old, he is 25kg i think and is 26 inches tall! Now this seems rather big to me.. Does anyone else have a Vizsla who is this tall?
Thanks, Sorrell


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

He's on the big side...but I wouldn't say a giant. Do you know what he weighed at 6 months - generally that is 75% of what they'll weigh as an adult/finished growing (14 months). If his parents are from European or Autralian blood lines, that may explain it as they are generally larger than NA V's. If 26 inches at the withers than he does seem a little taller than most.

Mac is a week shy of 6 months and he's almost 20 kg's.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

My 20month old male Vizsla is very very very tall. He is 27in at the withers and 26kg, which I think is quite light for his height, he looks very thin. He's all legs really! I've met Vizsla's who are just as tall.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes! Can you tell us a little bit about his pedigree?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My Vizsla, Willie, is 25" at the withers, My sister and I just measured him today. He seems quite tall and leggy. Of course, I think he is very handsome and debonaire!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both of our dogs are almost 26" at the withers and weigh 30-31K or 68 lbs. Neither is fat! Both are very strong.


----------

